# Low BMI and miscarriages



## Rumpskin

Can you tell me if a low BMI has anything to do with miscarrying?

My BMI is at 18.5 which I am told is too low (I should be at 21.5).

I have always been thin and find it impossible to put any weight on.

Does anyone have any ideas for piling on the pounds (in a healthy way!!).

Thanks, Rumps x


----------



## Beadette

I wish I had that problem! Although I'm sure it's frustrating for you if you want to put on weight. I seriously don't think your bmi will have been a factor in your miscarriage but I know it can be an issue when trying to concieve as a menstrual cycle can stop when a bmi is too low. 

Hope u get some answers flower! Good luck! Xxx


----------



## anie

I have the same problem I have a BMI of 17.5 .. And I have wondered if my weight had anything to do with my miscarriage.

I know it's horrible to be underweight. I've been in tears in changing rooms and stuff, because the clothes looked silly. It seems when I'm being told I'm too thin or worry about it I just seem to lose more weight. And then when I had the miscarriage, it just seems, anything I could pick from myself for being could be the cause, and that seemed the most likely, and something I expect I'll end up blaming for not being able to conceive in the future.

I'd like to get myself with more weight on, back up to a size 8 rather than the size 4 (UK) I am now. As well as making myself more healthy for any future baby.

So maybe we can get some meat on us together!


----------



## tinybutterfly

got pregnant at a bmi of 17.7, my gyn never said anything about it, and they weighed me nearly every visit.
i eat alot, and even ate more when i was pregnant, didn't gain for as long as baby was developping.


if bmi is going to mess with something, it's the ability to get pregnant, not to stay pregnant.
of course, if you're 4 months pregnant and deliberatly starving yourself, yes, then it might...
but if you're eating well and not deprive the baby of anything, then there's no reason you'd MC even with a low bmi


----------



## somedaymama

I've heard low body fat can make it harder to get pregnant. If the baby can't get enough from you to grow, theoretically it might contribute to a m/c, but with a BMI of 18.5 I don't think that would have been the cause. My BMI is between 18.5 and 19.2 (what a difference 5 pounds can make!), and I would not consider myself overly thin. If you're really worried, talk to a doctor--they should be able to reassure you.

Oh, and as far as gaining weight--if you want to put on pounds, nature provides plenty of foods that have calories and good fats. Almonds and other nuts are really good for you but have plenty of calories and good fat...avocados also have good fat in them. Other than that, as long as you're eating balanced meals every day, I think you should be fine!


----------



## brillbride

i have a bmi of 17.5 and was wondering the same thing girls


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, I'm sorry for your loss and know how you feel. At my booking im appointment at the beginning of the year my midwife was not concerned about my weight or bmi as it was in the normal field. I was 8st 4lbs with a bmi of about 19 she said that they would only moniter me if my bmi was under 18. I sadly suffered a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks and since lossing the baby I have lost weight which I have not been trying to do.

It does drive me nuts that people assume that I'm not eating correctly or don't see why it has concerened me. I have been trying to put back on the weight and have managed to put on 2lbs. I say eat what you feel like make sure you have your 3 meals a day and allow yourself treats just make it balanced. I've been eating a lot of meat, carbs pasta/potatos etc. Fresh fruit, crisps and have reintroduced chocolate into my diet after cutting if out to be healthy.

Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------

